# Famitsu Scans of September 17th



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 18, 2009)

Dissidia: Final Fantasy - Universal Tuning - Playstation Portable


Spoiler
























Luminous Arc 3: Eyes - Nintendo DS


Spoiler



















Undead Knights - Playstation Portable


Spoiler















Tales of Graces - Nintendo Wii


Spoiler

















- Richard, the prince of Windol, is very much supported by his people
- Richard also has great expectations for the future
- Richard's personality is calm, and enjoys subtle victories in battle
- Richard is also having a hard time dealing with the political conflict taking place in his palace. He greatly trusts Asbel with his thoughts.
- change characters with the d-pad
- make materials and consumable items at shops by synthesizing
- strengthen weapons using materials you've collected
- doing this with your weapons can give them new effects
- the DS downloadable mini-game features random dungeons, and you can buy items you've picked up in the mini-game via the main game



Biohazard: Darkside Chronicles - Nintendo Wii


Spoiler























Medarots DS (Medabots DS) - Nintendo DS


Spoiler























Bleach: Soul Carnival 2 - Playstation Portable


Spoiler









First shown in Bleach: Heat The Soul 6, SCEJ has now officially announced Bleach: Soul Carnival 2 for PSP this winter in Japan based on scan of the latest issue of Shonen Jump. However, not much details are being revealed about the side-scrolling action game featuring super-deformed version of Bleach characters but new super huge enemy and new moves for your characters are confirmed. Click on the image above for larger view.



Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 3 - Plalystation Portable


Spoiler









The latest issue of Shonen Jump reveals more characters for CyberConnect 2’s Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 3 and also the all important release date for the game. December 10 is the Japanese release date for the highly anticipated game and its box art has also been finalized



Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Transer


Spoiler











Rockman.EXE - Operate Shooting Star


Spoiler











Dragon Quest VI


Spoiler











News Source: True-Gaming


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2009)

Luminous Arc 3 still has some Moe elements but far less fanservice than 2, a release date would be nice though.


----------



## chad13dale (Sep 18, 2009)

what's the ds thing in the tales of graces scan?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2009)

It just shows the game has DS connectivity.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

interesting in FF Golbez seems to take on a light form


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 18, 2009)

Updated with more scans and some details for some of the games!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

Somethings wrong with the Yu-gi-oh spoiler


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 18, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Somethings wrong with the Yu-gi-oh spoiler


Nothing is wrong with the Yu-Gi-Oh spoiler on my end.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice looking forward to Luminous Arc 3 and a new Resident Evil is always good new =P


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when I open it I don't see anything


----------



## Anakir (Sep 19, 2009)

Resident evil coming to the Wii? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm liking a lot of the things I see here. I don't care much about the bleach game though. Not a big fan of bleach.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> *Resident evil coming to the Wii?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dude..welcome to old news

it has the gameplay of umbrella chronicles..which isnt really my type

i liked the re4 puzzle solving, out of bullets type of gameplay


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 19, 2009)

very nice esp dissidia and RE... re seems to have completely changed after the ps2 version


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

That Medabots game for the DS looks quite good IMO, any more info on it?


----------



## X D D X (Sep 19, 2009)

Resident Evil and Medabots looks great. Is the battle system in Medabots like the Megaman games now? I'd like it much better if they stuck with the GBA style.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 19, 2009)

X D D X said:
			
		

> Resident Evil and Medabots looks great. Is the battle system in Medabots like the Megaman games now? I'd like it much better if they stuck with the GBA style.


The gameplay looks like the original Medabots I think. I'm not too sure.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 19, 2009)

Quite a few good games. I'm especially looking forward to luminous arc 3 and tales of graces.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 19, 2009)

Updated the first post with scans of Operate Shooting Star and Dragon Quest VI. Also, there are other scans for other games such as Phantasy Star Portable 2 and Persona 3 Portable but I'm waiting for better quality scans unless you all want me to put those up anyway?


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG at megaman exe......the same damned graphics since the first one on the GBA?


----------



## clegion (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> X D D X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it's the very first medabot game in GBA where the fight is limited by the line thingy


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 22, 2009)

Mega Man Battle Network remake!


----------

